# How to practise SQL ??



## esumitkumar (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi

I have win XP installed on my laptop. My frnd wants to learn SQL . I can teach him . But prob is that which software to install to access SQL on laptop ???? 

For teaching him unix , I had installed Linux and he practised on Terminal 

Now how to install oracle DB and access SQL ??

Any free tool ? 

Please reply and thanks


----------



## Garbage (Dec 11, 2008)

Try MySQL

It's FREE and widely used (as Oracle).

And mostly, SQL queries remains same across various databases. So, don't worry.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 11, 2008)

Use oracle and sql developer. You can also go for mysql as garbage said. Both are widely used, and are quite similar.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 11, 2008)

download oracle or mysql.
that's with it.


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 11, 2008)

If you are going to use MySQL, then also download the MySQL GUI tools. It includes a server administrator and query browser. Many people don't consider efficiency of queries and as a result, they become 'expert' in writing bloated queries and slowing the applications!

Besides, it will always leave a good impression of you if a senior sees a well-optimised query.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ Thanks buddies ...let me try MySQL and post the results


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2008)

^^hey but MySql doesn't support nested queries and some other things like procedures etc AFAIK


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 12, 2008)

arre yaar utni door koi nahin jaa raha


----------



## astroutkarsh (Dec 12, 2008)

You can also try for SQL Server 2005 Express Edition or SQL Server 2000 Developer Edition.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes let me add.

Oracle and MySQL from SUN will completely slow down the system.
Especially Orace !!! The sql servers and other process running in the back ground eat system resources.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 12, 2008)

^^^ grrrrr  ye sab pehle kyun nahin bataya..

I just want a simple SQL prompt where I can create tables, run some joins , WHERE clause queries thats IT


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 12, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^hey but MySql doesn't support nested queries and some other things like procedures etc AFAIK


You mean subqueries or joins? It does support!
Stored procedures are supported from v5 onwards!



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Yes let me add.
> MySQL from SUN will completely slow down the system.


*RUBBISH*.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ Use Oracle and SQL Developer, just make sure you run it in a virtual machine.


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> You mean subqueries or joins? It does support!
> Stored procedures are supported from v5 onwards!


true.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 12, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> You mean subqueries or joins? It does support!
> Stored procedures are supported from v5 onwards!
> 
> 
> *RUBBISH*.




Oh ya ? why not download and install Oracle Enterprise 10g on your system and try out ! 

200 MB RAM for Oralce, 20 MB for Java and few other process taking some 100 MB of RAM is not bad .. then fine !! These process load at start up ! form start your RAM is taken.


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2008)

better get whole package xampp, run when you need and do not waste your memory all the time 
*www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 12, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Oh ya ? why not download and install Oracle Enterprise 10g on your system and try out !
> 
> 200 MB RAM for Oralce, 20 MB for Java and few other process taking some 100 MB of RAM is not bad .. then fine !! These process load at start up ! form start your RAM is taken.


Don't start jumping on reading my replies. I have never directed my reply towards Oracle, but towards MySQL.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 12, 2008)

yes i don't know about MySQL !
We should install the Complete MySQL RDBMS Package and test out.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 12, 2008)

+1 for XAMPP.


----------

